
Comcast Xfinity 3.8/5 stars on Amazon, but 86% of the 870 reviews are 1 star - merraksh
https://www.amazon.com/Xfinity-Internet-Mbps-12-month-term/dp/B01B6ZHV7C/#customerReviews
======
ains
Interesting - "Amazon calculates a product’s star ratings using a machine
learned model instead of a raw data average. The machine learned model takes
into account factors including: the age of a review, helpfulness votes by
customers and whether the reviews are from verified purchases."

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Willing to bet a lot of the one stars are from angry Internet users who just
used the opportunity of it being listed on Amazon to go complain about
Comcast. So if they're weighting for verified purchases, only people who
recently got Comcast through Amazon would be used heavily. So this explains
it.

------
MulliMulli
Looks like the few 5 star reviews are humorous.

